# background check HELP WHY DOES IT SAY CONSIDER



## Darrylbarnes230 (Dec 1, 2015)

Everything came back clear on my background check except
Federal Criminal Search it said consider what does that mean + under sentencing it says case closed my case is closed so I don't know why it says considered everything should be clear does anybody know what they mean when it says considered


----------



## Darrylbarnes230 (Dec 1, 2015)

Help


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrylbarnes230 said:


> Everything came back clear on my background check except
> Federal Criminal Search it said consider what does that mean + under sentencing it says case closed my case is closed so I don't know why it says considered everything should be clear does anybody know what they mean when it says considered


Without knowing the details, I would guess they sniffed at whatever your case was. Uber doesn't do an FBI background check so it sounds like they were advising Uber might want to. In all frankness, not knowing details, it doesn't sound great but then again, does Uber care as long as you clear their limited check? I don't know.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Darrylbarnes230 said:


> Everything came back clear on my background check except
> Federal Criminal Search it said consider what does that mean + under sentencing it says case closed my case is closed so I don't know why it says considered everything should be clear does anybody know what they mean when it says considered


Don't sweat it, you will be cleared for your minimal wage job soon enough.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> Don't sweat it, you will be cleared for your minimal wage job soon enough.


People who hate Uber and still Uber baffle me. But, I AM a moron, so maybe that's it.


----------



## Darrylbarnes230 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> People who hate Uber and still Uber baffle me. But, I AM a moron, so maybe that's it.


Who hates uber ? I'll be waiting for your answer


----------



## Darrylbarnes230 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a friend who makes $1,600 a week from Uber he loves it


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Darrylbarnes230 said:


> I have a friend who makes $1,600 a week from Uber he loves it


Stop trolling


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Darrylbarnes230 said:


> I have a friend who makes $1,600 a week from Uber he loves it


I think that's unpossible driving UberX, in the DC market.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> Who hates uber ? I'll be waiting for your answer


I don't know but what I do know is I hate YOLO and New Jersey, but then again, who doesn't?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

supernaut said:


> I think that's unpossible driving UberX, in the DC market.


You mean impossible, and yes, it is. but there are those people who only talk about their biggest gambling wins and forget how much it cost them or how many times they lost.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> You mean impossible, and yes, it is. but there are those people who only talk about their biggest gambling wins and forget how much it cost them or how many times they lost.


No, I mean unpossible. I choose my "words" very deliberately.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

supernaut said:


> No, I mean unpossible. I choose my "words" very deliberately.


Might I suggest Ubpossible then?


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Might I suggest Ubpossible then?


lol, well played, sir! 

~$90k/yr driving UberX is indeed Ubpossible!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Darrylbarnes230 said:


> Everything came back clear on my background check except
> Federal Criminal Search it said consider what does that mean + under sentencing it says case closed my case is closed so I don't know why it says considered everything should be clear does anybody know what they mean when it says considered


POST # 1/@Darylbarnes: NEVER HAVE
your user name...
ONLINE...be your Actual Name! If
"Daryl Barnes" is a Pseudonym....
then you are safe.

Mentoring Bison: And brush your teeth, too.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

supernaut said:


> lol, well played, sir!
> 
> ~$90k/yr driving UberX is indeed Ubpossible!


Unless you live in Ubtopia. I hear there it's all surges and round trips with no wait time.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Unless you live in Ubtopia. I hear there it's all surges and round trips with no wait time.


Hellz yeah. My car's made of Ubtanium, and runs on broken promises and delusions.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

supernaut said:


> No, I mean unpossible. I choose my "words" very deliberately.


POST # 13/supernaut:.Ah...a "naut" after
my Own Heart.
Words of Your Own Invention ARE
accepted, here, on UPNF. Take my
Hybrid "#[F]Uber", for instance.

It is the Conjunction of "Uber" and the
WWII expression F.U.B.A.R. , and used
intentionally AND disrespectfully towards
AntiPersonnel LLC and its Sociopathic
CEO, #Travis K. Whatapr♤♡k!

Bison: "Ten - HUT !"


----------



## Darrylbarnes230 (Dec 1, 2015)

If you drive 8 hours a day you can make 1600 a week my friend showed me his Uber app and it showed all the trips he made and he did actually make 1600 in one week he usually makes around 12 to 1600 week


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

supernaut said:


> Hellz yeah. My car's made of Ubtanium, and runs on broken promises and delusions.


POST # 18/supernaut: Chef Haberdasher
asked me
to ask you WHO is the "All-in-Black-Dude-
with-CowboyHat" in your Avatar ?

Bison: Asking for a Doppelganger.


----------



## Darrylbarnes230 (Dec 1, 2015)

Ok back to the title please

Everything came back clear on my background check except
Federal Criminal Search it said consider what does that mean + under sentencing it says case closed my case is closed so I don't know why it says considered everything should be clear does anybody know whatthey mean when it says considered


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 18/supernaut: Chef Haberdasher
> asked me
> to ask you WHO is the "All-in-Black-Dude-
> with-CowboyHat" in your Avatar ?
> ...


That would be Maynard James Keenan; the finest musician of his generation.

It's funny, I was just listening to one of my favorite songs of his, and I realized how apropos it is to our relationship with Uber, as driver "partners". Take a listen:





I plan to email it to Uber on the day I uninstall the app.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

supernaut said:


> That would be Maynard James Keenan; the finest musician of his generation.
> 
> It's funny, I was just listening to one of my favorite songs of his, and I realized how apropos it is to our relationship with Uber, as driver "partners". Take a listen:
> 
> ...


POST # 23/supernaut: C H O R T L E !


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Darrylbarnes230 said:


> Ok back to the title please
> 
> Everything came back clear on my background check except
> Federal Criminal Search it said consider what does that mean + under sentencing it says case closed my case is closed so I don't know why it says considered everything should be clear does anybody know whatthey mean when it says considered


Dude. No one here could possibly know. Chill, see what happens, and let us know what Uber says.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Darrylbarnes230 said:


> Ok back to the title please
> 
> Everything came back clear on my background check except
> Federal Criminal Search it said consider what does that mean + under sentencing it says case closed my case is closed so I don't know why it says considered everything should be clear does anybody know whatthey mean when it says considered


*shrug*

I held a TS/SCI security clearance, (with polygraph), for 10 years, (much more extensive vetting than Barry O's had), and had God knows how many civvie background checks run on me since then. I've never had a problem.

You sound a wee bit shady. Good luck, bud.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Darrylbarnes230 said:


> If you drive 8 hours a day you can make 1600 a week my friend showed me his Uber app and it showed all the trips he made and he did actually make 1600 in one week he usually makes around 12 to 1600 week


Your friend is driving probably 15 hours a day. Your rate in DC is $1 per mile. Let's assume you average 30 miles per hour and have someone in the car ever minute of those hours, it would take you 53 hours to hit $1600.

The math used isn't precise, just a visual tool but your friend is lying to you and using you for a referral fee, I bet that $1600 he showed you was also made with referral fees.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Darrylbarnes230 said:


> I have a friend who makes $1,600 a week from Uber he loves it


Selling drugs to passengers should not be calculated in actual Uber profits. These side businesses need to be separated in a different profit / loss column.


----------

